# International Courier Services in Cyprus



## Rigger- (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi guys. Now I am officially made redundant from my US owned company, I am trying to send some expensive IT stuff back to UK. I have checked Fedex and TNT's online reviews and they did not give me much confidence. Saying that complaints seemed to be mostly for delivery within Cyprus. Has anyone have any experience sending parcels to UK from here? Which company would you recommend? I am based in Limassol. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

No offence but why should you care? - Alternatively get them to arrange pickup......

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Rigger

To get stuff sent from the UK to Cyprus I use DHL and they've never let me down. (I use a forwarding company forward2me and DHL is one of the companies they use.)

DHL has an office in Limassol at Riga Fereou 6 about 100 metres from the Curium roundabout.

Cheers,


----------



## Rigger- (Apr 7, 2020)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Rigger
> 
> To get stuff sent from the UK to Cyprus I use DHL and they've never let me down. (I use a forwarding company forward2me and DHL is one of the companies they use.)
> 
> ...


Thank you Nigel.Very much appreciated.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Shotokan101 said:


> No offence but why should you care? - Alternatively get them to arrange pickup......
> 
> Jim


Hello?


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Shotokan101 said:


> No offence but why should you care? - Alternatively get them to arrange pickup......
> 
> Jim



I think the IT Equipment is his own personal stuff. Not the companies.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

aj2703 said:


> I think the IT Equipment is his own personal stuff. Not the companies.



Not sure what gave you that impression - read it as needing returned to his company since he was made refundant.... E.g. Remote working equipment

Anyhow doubt we will ever know for sure if he can't be bothered answering now he's had his answer......


----------

